# autobestuurders trekken zich niks aan van de drempels



## DearPrudence

Goedemorgen 

Ik heb je hulp nodig. Ik ben dit interview aan het lezen en het begin was gemakkelijk maar nu zijn er verschillende zinnen die ik niet begrijp. Hier is één:

*De meeste autobestuurders trekken zich niks aan van de drempels. Is er een andere manier om auto's rustiger te laten rijden?*

Ik begrijp niet wat “*aantrekken zich van*” betekent (but with the context, I guess it means “pay attention to” maybe?) en “*drempel*”. Woordenboeken zeggen “threshold”, maar dat helpt me niet :-/
Zou het iets als “speed limit” kunnen zijn?

Bedankt


----------



## Suehil

'Zich niets van aantrekken' here means 'to ignore' and a 'drempel' is a sleeping policeman (ralentisseur).


----------



## DearPrudence

Thank you  I wish on-line Dutch dictionaries were a bit more complete  *sigh*


----------



## Suutekind

Suehil said:


> 'Zich niets van aantrekken' here means 'to ignore' and a 'drempel' is a sleeping policeman (ralentisseur).



No, I am afraid a drempel is not a sleeping policeman. It is a bump on the road, to make sure you can not accelerate so much. You know, the artificial ones (is it "ramp" in english?). Often they have red and white stones. 

So, The frase you are translating means:

"Most car-drivers do not care about the drempels (bumps in the road). Is there another way to make cars slow down speed?"

A different way of translating would be:
"Most car-drivers do not pay attention to the drempels. Isn't there any other way to make the cars slow down?"


----------



## sound shift

Suutekind said:


> No, I am afraid a drempel is not a sleeping policeman. It is a bump on the road, to make sure you can not accelerate so much.


But that is precisely the definition of a sleeping policeman (or "speed hump").


----------



## HKK

Suutekind said:


> It is a bump on the road, to make sure you can not accelerate so much. You know, the artificial ones (is it "ramp" in english?).


Het is "speed bump" of "sleeping policeman" in het Engels


----------



## Suutekind

Hi HKK,

OK , thanx. Stom zeg, dat is een uitdrukking die ik niet ken. Sorry guys!


----------



## Joannes

In het Nederlands overigens voluit *verkeersdrempel* en dan niet meer te verwarren met andere betekenissen 'door step', 'treshold', etc.


----------



## sound shift

Joannes said:


> In het Nederlands overigens voluit *verkeersdrempel* en dan niet meer te verwarren met andere betekenissen 'door step', 'treshold', etc.


Bedankt, Joannes. NB "t*h*reshold".


----------



## Joannes

Oei, merci.


----------



## George French

DearPrudence said:


> Thank you  I wish on-line Dutch dictionaries were a bit more complete  *sigh*


 
Try wikipedia (nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Drempel)* and Google.nl

GF..

Research is hardly ever easy... There are enough tools to get some answers. Guarentee as far as the door....


----------

